# Which live plants, leopard gecko?



## RussianTort55 (Jun 9, 2007)

Well i am looking to put some live plants into my geckos tanks, which are safe? If you could post the names that would be really helpful

Thank you


----------



## RussianTort55 (Jun 9, 2007)

Would these be dangerous? or Ok

Collection of 12 Cacti and Succulents on eBay, also Cacti Succulents, Plants Seeds Bulbs, Garden Plants, Home Garden (end time 09-Dec-07 19:31:33 GMT)

thank you


----------



## Madrone (Dec 7, 2007)

Usually the plants you can get by the reptile section of the pet store are fine. Just make sure you don't put any cactus species in with a leopard gecko. Succulents are fine though.

God Bless,
Joshua


----------



## RussianTort55 (Jun 9, 2007)

Madrone said:


> Usually the plants you can get by the reptile section of the pet store are fine. Just make sure you don't put any cactus species in with a leopard gecko. Succulents are fine though.
> 
> God Bless,
> Joshua


 
I went to the pet shop today and had a look but its pretty much cleaned out and they have really sharp plastic plants. Of the 12 in the pic, do the first 6 look safe (no cactus looking ones) i can give the other to my mum lol

Thanks


----------



## Art_Gecko101 (May 6, 2006)

you have to be careful with succulents also, they break easily, and crickets can eat them allowing the oozy insides out which apparently can be dangerous if they injest it.

this is my personal favourite site...
Toxic Plants


----------

